# Intarsia Rose



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well my boy started his first intarsia piece last night.
It's a project he is making to give to his girl friend for Valentines day.

With his limited (albeit good) experience with the scroll saw, I had him attach the pattern to a piece of Aspen, and cut the entire piece out. Rather than using different types of woods for each piece. Once he had it all cut out, I showed him how I always shape intarsia pieces, with a dremel tool and a drum sander. He went right to work.

The pattern he used was a Kathy Wise patter. What is funny is he said he wanted to do a rose, I told him to find a pic of a rose online and I would try to draw a pattern from it, what he brought me was a print out of a KW rose intarsia pattern.

Anyhow, it isn't done yet, but it is cut, and most of the shaping has been done.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I will post more pics once it is completed. 

I have to say, I was beaming last night as I sat back in a chair and just watched him work. He is so intense and so focused on what he is doing. At one point he actually stopped working, turned, looked at me and said, "This is just awesome, working on wood stuff with you" then turn and went back to his work.

I can't tell you all how that made me feel. But I can say, by the end of this summer, he will have his own scroll saw, and an assortment of other tools and patterns.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is awesome. Looks like he has some seriously natural talent. It's always nice when the kids can share in your hobby. Looking forward to seeing his final product. Great work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's very cool Josh!!!! He's a natural. 
That's even better he's taking interest at a young age. Wish my father was into woodworking when I was younger. 
Enjoy these times with your boy. 
Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

He is now on cloud nine. We just made a run to Menards for a "couple things" he had no idea that one of those "things" was a second scroll saw. I have to say, his excitement can't come close to matching mine. Not only is he sharing an interest in my hobby, but now we can work side by side.

Yeah, things is good


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Kudos to you for encouraging him. Wish more kids would have such upbringing. You certainly have one priceless treasure there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, I absolutely do. Thank you!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding. That has got to be a true high!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Good work, coach. You get to keep your job.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

This project actually has he and I working side by side. He is making the small intarsia rose from 1/2 inch Adorn, I am making a slightly larger version from 7/8 Walnut and 3/4 inch Poplar. 
Hey, I can't let the boy show me up by making a great gift for his Valentine and I end up with nothing for mine (the wiffy)
Once done, I will post pics of both pieces. I am leaving mine natural, he is wanting to try dyeing his with watercolor paints.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

May I suggest acrylic paints instead of watercolor for durability's sake?
They can be thinned with water or matte medium to near stain intensity.
They don't bleed/run once they set up.
I did a lot of w/c painting in a past life. Top W&N paints, top Arches papers
and they still can and will rub off. Not much but it happens.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

He has already used the w c paints. But, once everything is dried and glued up, it will get a couple coats of gloss poly


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

That sounds good! Not to put too fine a point on this but you guys have to be done and dried by Thursday!


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yup, mine is done, he is spraying second coat of oily on his right now. Posting from phone, once I have access to the computer, I will post pics


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

ok, here is his finished project. Intarsia rose mounted to a heart shaped backer board made from 1/4 inch oak plywood.

Also a couple pics of the one I made. I think I need to get some lessons from the boy....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! His is awesome!!!! 
Yours......is ok. Laughing!!!!


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

Roses look great! He looks mighty proud. I imagine, though, that he is a bit less proud than his old man.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic work. Looks like I've got some serious competition in the upcoming years. Tell your son to keep up the great work. He's a natural!!! Colour me impressed!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sean G. (Feb 6, 2013)

That is absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures. I hope that we can keep this a secret for a few days! Can't decide which one of those teasures I like best. The colors are far better than I expected.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome! Simply awesome!


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. This has been quite a rewarding project. Spending time with my boy and passing on to him some of the skills I have developed over the years.

I wouldn't trade these times of working with my son for the world.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great project. And I must say I'm a little jealous. While my wife and daughter may enjoy an occasional piece I make, there is no way they'd be willing to work on it. Unless I swapped a trip to the mall that is.

Mark


----------



## just Josh Jr (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the complements guys.
I had fun making it my girlfriend was excited that i made it and not my dad. Her friends said thet is so cool i wish my boyfriend would do stuff like that for me.


----------

